# Favorite BIG trout streamer?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

To this point Ive only tied woolly buggers, but I want to tie something new tonight to use over the weekend. Looking for something that will entice the BIG browns to bite! Im thinking about a bunny leech, as it looks pretty easy to tie, and has a big profile that I think the browns will like (maybe add some flash too). But, if there is a better option, I could be convinced to tie something else.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Bud it depends on what body of water your fishing! Brookville it would be shad imitations, mad Sculpin imitations!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

If were talking big steelhead trout I like the flash bugger or my marabou clousers


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

i Like my steelhead scuplin and swing sculpin. Really easy to tie.


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

i like either big wooly buggers or medium size clousers.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had most of my big fish on a white zonker with fire red body. My buddy calls it "Rick's white death" because of its effectiveness on steelhead. Last year I started swinging with sink tips and had my biggest fish on intruder patterns. Olive and blue worked in most water conditions. Black on black worked in muddy water. We need more rain to open the rivers again.
Rickerd


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Just lash some pheasant tail feathers (Feathers, not barbs) to a 10/0 hook and swing it 

But seriously, I like a good old fashioned woolly bugger. Fishing the streamer right (protip: not swinging it, usually) is the key, and it has little to do with the fly itself other than color.

Heck, my favorite fly I've ever tied was tied on a #14 dry fly hook with a tungsten bead head. Got a 26" brown that day  I have since adapted the pattern to better address short-striking fish... it's now tied on a #6 Gamakatsu B10s


----------



## snacks (Dec 28, 2010)

my favorite would have to be the circus peanut or anything by kelly galloup


----------

